# Bassim Balal



## Unknown (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey all, new to this! Im just doing a bit of research about my grandad Bassim Balal i would love to talk to some old shipmates of his about him! THanks in advance.

Regards,
Unknown


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

To many "UNKNOWNS"


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Unknown,
Although we are in direct communication, I came up with a bit more yesterday. Bassim was cadet aboard KHUZISTAN (Strick Line) in 1964.
If you go to the GALLERY, here in Ships Nostalgia, you will find several pictures of the ship.
I don't know any more than what I have already told you, apart from a friend who also sailed with him and confirmed that his father was a high-ranking army officer who visited the KHUZISTAN in Basrah in 1964.
Bob


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

*Bassinet Balal*



Unknown said:


> Hey all, new to this! Im just doing a bit of research about my grandad Bassim Balal i would love to talk to some old shipmates of his about him! THanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Unknown


Hi, Just trawling through various threads, and found yours.

I sailed with a Bassim Balal in 1968/9 on the Valiente which changed her name to Veloz (Booth Line).

We understood that Bassim had sailed with Strick line, but due to his father being in the army and national service, he left Stricks and joined Booth Line, which ran from New York, down to the West Indies and then up the Amazon River to Iquitos in Peru.

The Bassim I refer to was 3rd mate at the time.

I left Booths in '69, but have kept in touch with a couple of engineers who remember the Bassim I refer to.

Maybe your grandad

Regards.(Frogger)


----------

